# Missy, Rottie DOB Mid Aug 07  Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Missy, Rottie DOB Mid Aug 07  Gatwick, Surrey



*Homing Requirements:* Missie has lived with young children and other dogs successfully. Obviously large dog confidence required.

*Her Story:* Missy was part of an accidental litter (9 pups) and was handed into rescue. We came forward for 3, Missy and her brother and sister. She was homed with an old Staffie and a King Charles Spaniel plus 3 young children, but due to relationship split has returned to us. She went into foster with a Shepherd then to live as an only dog. The new owner failed to give a donation nor would keep contact with us so we kept her chip in our name and low and behold she was found abandoned in a dog walkers front garden ... obviously the owner either passed her on or didn't have the nerve to contact us. She is sadly currently in kennels awaiting foster or a forever home.

*Advert: * 'Missy oh Missy, she was always calm by nature and delighted in her social upbringing. We have her history and she has always been loved and well cared for. So soft in her coat and so soft in her nature. Missy grew up with a very young children and even though she is keenly attentive to food and treats ... is oh so gentle. Missy is very receptive to your cuddles. Just look at that face and see that 'clown' smile. Are you smiling?

Missy is great with dogs having always lived with others, initially a Staffie and Spaniel and then fostered with a Shepherd. She walks wonderfully on the lead, ever conscious of your pace and closeness. Missy is fun, is a joy and lovely. Missy has been spayed, vax'd and chipped. So Missy is in the market looking for her forever family. If you know large dogs you'll know "little Miss Missy" as soppy as they come. She wins over the reserved ... lets hope she will soon be reserved herself!

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Missys thread at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Missy Rottie DOB Mid Aug 07 Gatwick (S) on our forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Missy truly is a lovely girl, so friendly and nice to walk...very strong bouncy girl with a personality to match .







*Please note that Missy is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until her 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Missy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our little "Miss Missie" is going on a trip
Any chance of a tummy tickle and she'll flip
Straight on her back she's our resident clown
She'll be down at Bohunt so come on down!!!!!



*RESCUE REMEDIES FUN DAY*
Date: Saturday, 7th May, 2011
Venue: Bohunt Manor, Portsmouth Road, Liphook, Hants, GU30 7DL
Time: 11am &#150; 4pm
Full details on www.rescueremediesfunday.co.uk

Hope to see you there - this soft natured girlie will be looking for some serious attention!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I went down to the kennels last weekend and loved seeing Missy again - a black and tan dog does it for me every time! I particularly like the fact that she has a tail too and wags it most of the time! Here's the gorgeous girlie - apologies in advance for so many pics, but how do you choose!

"Yep Rob, I can see the funny side, you tell a good joke"!










Personally I don't think you need a welly in a photo to gauge what size a Rottie is! One of our walkers does this to get perspective in her pics and we tease her! LOL!

















*We think you will agree that Missy is a beautiful girl. Sadly she is currently in boarding kennels and available as a foster if anyone is able to help her out until her forever home comes along?

If you are interested in re-homing Missy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I love Missy soooooooo much, it destroys me that I can't have her. How I wish my circumstances were different


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Missy has found her forever home!


----------

